# How do you get your pellets into your basement?



## LMPS (Apr 29, 2012)

Question, those of you storing your pellets in the basement how do you do get them down into the basement?  By hand or some other method?  
I have a ramp that I built, with plywood and pieces of Styrofoam insulation, and lots of duck tape.  I put it over the stairs and slide the bags down it.  Then pick them up again at the bottom of the stairs put them in my wheel barrel to take them to the other side of the basement and stack them.


----------



## mepellet (Apr 29, 2012)

LMPS said:


> Question, those of you storing your pellets in the basement how do you do get them down into the basement? By hand or some other method?
> I have a ramp that I built, with plywood and pieces of Styrofoam insulation, and lots of duck tape. I put it over the stairs and slide the bags down it. Then pick them up again at the bottom of the stairs put them in my wheel barrel to take them to the other side of the basement and stack them.


I will be watching this thread!  I have been bringing them down the bulkhead stairs one bag at a time and stacking them on the other end of the basement about 20' from the bulkhead.  I am curious to see what others have done.  Pictures are always nice!


----------



## LMPS (Apr 29, 2012)

I will post some pics when I get my next delivery, 3 tons coming from SIB on 5/12


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 29, 2012)

If you have stairs to go down? Borrow the kids slide and use that to slide them down to a partner. Cutting out the stairs saves the legs. When its just me, I just sling them up on a shoulder and walk them down to the stash area.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a cement bulkhead and found if the wife helps it takes longer, a couple of times in the past few years did get help from sons and every once in a while there would be a friend which was a plus. This past year just me 4 tons neatly stacked all labels facing the same way OCD,(you are not the only one Mad Dog), a great work-out but I am trying to recruit the Swedish Bikini girls to help out this year.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Apr 29, 2012)

3 buddies, 3 pizzas, and 2 cases of beer. 6 tons stacked neatly in my cellar in a little over an hour. Good thing my friends work cheap!


----------



## subsailor (Apr 29, 2012)

One bag at a time. Did a ton Friday and another Saturday. Fortunately help showed uo each day so I only did a ton altogether. Semi crippled right now, but I'm still able to lift 12 oz.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

subsailor said:


> One bag at a time. Did a ton Friday and another Saturday. Fortunately help showed uo each day so I only did a ton altogether. Semi crippled right now, but I'm still able to lift 12 oz.


I can see a pint in your future


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I have a cement bulkhead and found if the wife helps it takes longer, a couple of times in the past few years did get help from sons and every once in a while there would be a friend which was a plus. This past year just me 4 tons neatly stacked all labels facing the same way OCD,(you are not the only one Mad Dog), a great work-out but I am trying to recruit the Swedish Bikini girls to help out this year.



Yep... One bag at a time. Keep them straight and neat as Defiant said 

One stack started to lean a bit. Bugs me every time I go downstairs. Then the pellets in the garage are not quite as neat. But they will make there way downstairs soon. And will be meticulously stacked also.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 29, 2012)

LMPS said:


> Question, those of you storing your pellets in the basement how do you do get them down into the basement?


Carry em down one bag at a time.

Hard work builds character.


----------



## subsailor (Apr 29, 2012)

That's the problem with having help. Bags are facing the wrong way, upside down, stack not straight. I cringe everytime I go downstairs.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yep... One bag at a time. Keep them straight and neat as Defiant said
> 
> One stack started to lean a bit. Bugs me every time I go downstairs. Then the pellets in the garage are not quite as neat. But they will make there way downstairs soon. And will be meticulously stacked also.
> 
> ...


Water buckets look great but for some reason wrenches on the wall look like they have dust on them


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Water buckets look great but for some reason wrenches on the wall look like they have dust on them



Cant sneak anything by you guys. Should have known better! !!


----------



## Ejectr (Apr 30, 2012)

subsailor said:


> That's the problem with having help. Bags are facing the wrong way, upside down, stack not straight. I cringe everytime I go downstairs.


 That's the Navy in you.  I'm the same way.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Water buckets look great but for some reason wrenches on the wall look like they have dust on them


 
Now that's funny!


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 30, 2012)

We use two 2x10 planks side by side for a "slide" and zing em down the stairs....usually my son up top and me downstairs.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 30, 2012)

I ripped a piece of plywood to a hair under the width of my bulkhead and place it on the stairs...then commence to sliding the bacgs down the chute....most of them make it intact, if youre careful......


----------



## RidgeRunner56 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have it easy.  Used to be a garage in my basement.  Unload the bags into a wheelbarrel, and down the ramp I go.  Doesnt take long to unload a ton of pellets.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Apr 30, 2012)

I pick up a ton in my F150 pickup.
When I get home I back up close to the 4 downward steps that go into my basement.
I open the pallet and make 3 bag stacks 6 bags high on the tailgate.
From the ground I flip two bags at a time onto my shoulder and carry them down and into the basement.

I stack them on an empty pallet in the storage area in the same 3/2-2/3 stack pattern as factory.

I can unload a ton in about 1/2 hour.  25 trips 80 lbs each trip.
---Nailer--


----------



## wazilian (Apr 30, 2012)

In the next few weeks I'll be building my pellet bin in a corner of my basement. Then later this year the bulk delivery guys can bring me 2 tons or so of Energex and blow them into the bin. I'll have a PVC pipe angled into the bin to the exterior of the house. I used to have a marble slab I put down the basement steps to slide the bags down but I did that for 3 seasons and that's enough.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 30, 2012)

wazilian said:


> In the next few weeks I'll be building my pellet bin in a corner of my basement. Then later this year the bulk delivery guys can bring me 2 tons or so of Energex and blow them into the bin. I'll have a PVC pipe angled into the bin to the exterior of the house. I used to have a marble slab I put down the basement steps to slide the bags down but I did that for 3 seasons and that's enough.


What is the going rate for bulk pellets?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

nailed_nailer said:


> I pick up a ton in my F150 pickup.
> When I get home I back up close to the 4 downward steps that go into my basement.
> I open the pallet and make 3 bag stacks 6 bags high on the tailgate.
> From the ground I flip two bags at a time onto my shoulder and carry them down and into the basement.
> ...


 
Hercule's...Hercule's...Hercule's!

For me it would be flip two bags onto my shoulder, fall down steps, go to emergency room and get bones reset, get home, find some kid and pay him $50.00 to unload the remainder for me.

Ton unloaded in 6-10 days depending on hospital stay and abilty to find a kid that is willing to work these days!

Moral to story...Fat old man unload one bag at a time and take many beer breaks!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Hercule's...Hercule's...Hercule's!
> 
> For me it would be flip two bags onto my shoulder, fall down steps, go to emergency room and get bones reset, get home, find some kid and pay him $50.00 to unload the remainder for me.
> 
> ...


 
And skip the tighty whitey dance?


----------



## tinkabranc (Apr 30, 2012)

Piggyback forklift drops the pallets a few feet from the basement bulkhead. 
Then I just carry the bags in one at a time.  6 ton stacked for next season so far.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Apr 30, 2012)

Defiant said:


> What is the going rate for bulk pellets?


Hey Waz! I am in Nortern VT and hope to do bulk as well! Only one dealer that does that, so it's  of a sure thing. I want to get/build a bin (2 ton) against a wall so that it doesn't waste space. I don't know if anyone makes rectangular bags? Bill


----------



## VTrider (Apr 30, 2012)

bostonfan49 said:


> Hey Waz! I am in Nortern VT and hope to do bulk as well! Only one dealer that does that, so it's of a sure thing. I want to get/build a bin (2 ton) against a wall so that it doesn't waste space. I don't know if anyone makes rectangular bags? Bill


 
I believe there are a few companies / resources where you can get these type of bags, I'm sure some other members use them here - you may want to check out this link:

http://www.pellergy.com/wood-pellet-bulk-storage/


----------



## DneprDave (Apr 30, 2012)

My house is built on a hillside. It has a utility basement that is accessed from ground level at the back of the house, so no stairs. I don't keep my pellet stash in the basement anyway, it would be too far from the stove.

I keep my pellet stash outside, under a covered porch. My neighbor has a tractor with forks on it, he just picks up the pallet of pellets from the back of my pick up truck and sets it down under the porch.

Then we have a beer.

Dave


----------



## Mongo (Apr 30, 2012)

CygnusX1 said:


> 3 buddies, 3 pizzas, and 2 cases of beer. 6 tons stacked neatly in my cellar in a little over an hour. Good thing my friends work cheap!


 
6 tons  YIKES, we did 3 tons in to the cellar in just about a hour.


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 30, 2012)

Walk them down one at a time. Get the wife down there. Doesn't take to long, plus it's good exercise.


----------



## ship_reck (Apr 30, 2012)

not to hijack this thread, but does anyone have an experience with sliding pellet bags on a gravity roller conveyor?  just wondering if this would work, or if the bags would sag & get hung up on the rollers???

my basement has interior access only, so it's up the stairs to the deck, through a portion of my house, down a flight of stairs  to the basement & re-stack. this gets old quick after the first couple tons - last year i did a little over 5 this way.

if the conveyor would work, I'd might be able to roll/slide pellet bags through a basement window.  the only thing is it'd be going under my porch, which limits the vertical drop from end to end on the conveyor to be about 2' over 8'.

other than those options, I'm considering building some type of pellet shelter on the side of my driveway.

any feedback is appreciated.
thanks-


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yep... One bag at a time. Keep them straight and neat as Defiant said
> 
> One stack started to lean a bit. Bugs me every time I go downstairs. Then the pellets in the garage are not quite as neat. But they will make there way downstairs soon. And will be meticulously stacked also.
> 
> ...


 
very nice Dexter

I have a walk out basement so I just carry the bags in thru the garage and into the basement.

My trick is 3 tons on 2 pallets stacked to the ceiling!

I also trimmed out the pallets with some nice trim board and gave them a coat of nice glossy paint so the bags will not tear on a rough board!


----------



## lessoil (Apr 30, 2012)

CygnusX1 said:


> 3 buddies, 3 pizzas, and 2 cases of beer. 6 tons stacked neatly in my cellar in a little over an hour. Good thing my friends work cheap!


Damn wish we lived closer! What a pellet party it would be!


----------



## MCPO (Apr 30, 2012)

I carried a ton down just once and soon decided that wasn`t for me. I might have posted this before .
I store about 4 tons in the rear garage and from there I put what I need in a wagon and wheel them across the driveway to a rear deck on the side of the house. I then pour them down a tube into a barrel (in basement) that holds 400 lbs .
I simply open a spigot on the bottom to fill a pail .
I refill the barrel as needed usually weekly in the coldest weather.
Pictures of my hidden setup are here.http://www.pbase.com/johnd1/pellet_shute


----------



## CygnusX1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mongo said:


> 6 tons YIKES, we did 3 tons in to the cellar in just about a hour.


 
No beer until the job is finished. Beer is a great motivator!


----------



## chuckster (Apr 30, 2012)

No Stairs. Doorway goes into the cellar at ground level. Wife and I wheel them in five bags at a time on hand truck. Then she helps me stavk them.


----------



## Pelletfisky (Apr 30, 2012)

Doorway into the basement off the street. Two bags in at a time! Sometimes I have help and sometimes all alone.


----------



## exoilburner (Apr 30, 2012)

My set up makes it easy to load into the basement.  Very little carrying.  If no help I load 12 bags on the slide and go down to the basement; pull them off and stack.  Had to get the angle of the side correct so the bags would gently start sliding on their own but not jump off the end.  Both ends of the slide are at waist level.  All my basement pellet stacks are within 2 to 5 steps away from the end of the slide. 

Everything is bolted together and comes apart for storage on top of the pellet stacks.  I usually bring in 7 tons at a time so it is well worth the assembly and disassembly.  I also have a piece of plywood that bolts in the open window so I can leave the slide in place when I am away from the house.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 30, 2012)

exoilburner said:


> My set up makes it easy to load into the basement. Very little carrying. If no help I load 12 bags on the slide and go down to the basement; pull them off and stack. Had to get the angle of the side correct so the bags would gently start sliding on their own but not jump off the end. Both ends of the slide are at waist level. All my basement pellet stacks are within 2 to 5 steps away from the end of the slide.
> 
> Everything is bolted together and comes apart for storage on top of the pellet stacks. I usually bring in 7 tons at a time so it is well worth the assembly and disassembly. I also have a piece of plywood that bolts in the open window so I can leave the slide in place when I am away from the house.


 
Thats a nice set up.

Is your basement full height?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 30, 2012)

Just open the garage door and pellet jacking the pellets off of Steve's (SIB) lift trailer (this can be interesting).  Which is how the last 16 ton entered my house.  Place two pallets on the floor and stack one on top of two.


----------



## lessoil (May 1, 2012)

One bag at a time for now down the bulkhead stairs.
Long term may be looking at bulk delivery from Maine Energy Systems out of Bethel.
Storage container goes in basement. Holds about 3 tons. My knees are not getting better.
Trek Across Maine did a number on them a few years back. My stupidity helped too!
Here is the container:
http://www.maineenergysystems.com/Pellestore_3TX.htm

Fill pipe has to be within 90 ft of truck.
I think the their current price per ton is around $235.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 1, 2012)

lessoil said:


> One bag at a time for now down the bulkhead stairs.
> Long term may be looking at bulk delivery from Maine Energy Systems out of Bethel.
> Storage container goes in basement. Holds about 3 tons. My knees are not getting better.
> Trek Across Maine did a number on them a few years back. My stupidity helped too!
> ...


 

Seems like you'll be making two to three times as many trips up and down the stairs, depending on the size of the bucket you use! So it may not help the knees as much as you think!


----------



## gbreda (May 1, 2012)

lessoil said:


> One bag at a time for now down the bulkhead stairs.
> Long term may be looking at bulk delivery from Maine Energy Systems out of Bethel.
> Storage container goes in basement. Holds about 3 tons. My knees are not getting better.
> Trek Across Maine did a number on them a few years back. My stupidity helped too!
> ...


 
Interesting concept, especially for a basement stove, but it looks difficult to get the bottom portion empty easily?


----------



## wazilian (May 1, 2012)

I was told in March that bulk delivery per ton of Energex would be $213 for the remainder of this year. I'm happy about that because my stove seems to burn Energex the best out of anything I've burned as far as heat and ash amount. Stove Chow is always right up there, especially for the price.


----------



## exoilburner (May 1, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Thats a nice set up.
> 
> Is your basement full height?


 
Thanks.  My basement height from floor to unfinished ceiling (the bottom of main level floor joists) is 6.5 feet.


----------



## St_Earl (May 1, 2012)




----------



## lessoil (May 1, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Seems like you'll be making two to three times as many trips up and down the stairs, depending on the size of the bucket you use! So it may not help the knees as much as you think!


Difference is that it would eliminate 200 rounds trips on the bulkhead stairs 100 with 40 lbs under my arm.
I am dumping 1/2 bag into pail. So have to make 2 trips to the 1st floor from basement. I could do the whole bag at once but 1/2 bag
is easier for the Women in the house if I am gone.


----------



## lessoil (May 1, 2012)

St_Earl said:


>


 









Any bags break open? Any increase in fines?  Like the insulation! Any condensation between concrete and rigid insulation?


----------



## lessoil (May 1, 2012)

exoilburner said:


> My set up makes it easy to load into the basement. Very little carrying. If no help I load 12 bags on the slide and go down to the basement; pull them off and stack. Had to get the angle of the side correct so the bags would gently start sliding on their own but not jump off the end. Both ends of the slide are at waist level. All my basement pellet stacks are within 2 to 5 steps away from the end of the slide.
> 
> Everything is bolted together and comes apart for storage on top of the pellet stacks. I usually bring in 7 tons at a time so it is well worth the assembly and disassembly. I also have a piece of plywood that bolts in the open window so I can leave the slide in place when I am away from the house.


 



Very nice!


----------



## St_Earl (May 1, 2012)

had 1 bag tear just a little. took it upstairs to burn.
pellets you can see on the floor were from last november when i used the stairs to load in.
that was a lot longer drop.

as for fines, i have given up even vacuuming out the auger channel.
my stove has the flexible screw auger and has proven impervious to jams from either fines or pellets.
4 1/2 tons so far and i stopped vacuuming it out over 4 months ago.
love this stove. so easy to clean too.
i will definitely continue to load in this way.


----------



## VTJake (May 1, 2012)

I've used two 2 x10's wrapped with a plastic tarp, slide them down into a basement in no time. Garden cart in the cellar to move them, two of us have got it down to 15 mins a ton. Of course there happens to be a beer break to replenish the fluids!


----------



## VTJake (May 1, 2012)

ship_reck said:


> not to hijack this thread, but does anyone have an experience with sliding pellet bags on a gravity roller conveyor? just wondering if this would work, or if the bags would sag & get hung up on the rollers???
> 
> my basement has interior access only, so it's up the stairs to the deck, through a portion of my house, down a flight of stairs to the basement & re-stack. this gets old quick after the first couple tons - last year i did a little over 5 this way.
> 
> ...


 

Try using 2- 2x10's wrapped with a tarp they will slide down nicely. I use a garden cart to move them to where i store them. It will hold 10 bags or so. There are 5 of us that help each other out when the pellets come. It's a good workout and we are keeping our green on this side of the pond!


----------



## ChrisWNY (May 1, 2012)

I cut a couple of wood paneling boards (smooth on the front), and lay those over the stairs. Before I lay the paneling over the stairs, the wife heads down to the bottom and waits for me to toss the bags down (usually 2 bags each drop), then stacks them a bag at a time. Sometimes I have to yell at her to stand clear from the bottom of the stairwell as 80 lbs. worth of sliding pellets would easily knock her over, considering she doesn't weigh much more than 2 bags of pellets. LOL.

We usually buy and unload 1 ton at a time, so it only involves 20-25 minutes for me to pull the bags off the pallet on the back of my truck bed and get them to the basement stairwell.


----------



## LMPS (May 1, 2012)

Use to carry one bag at time also....then I got smart I tell ya......built me my home made ramp and now they slide down slick as " " well you know what.......
Last three tons they dropped right next to the bulkhead not bad, next three ton from SID will be next to the driveway as he can not go across my lawn to get to the bulkhead. So I will have the WIFE haul them across the lawn and slide them down to me----..

Still a pain in every part of my body no matter how I do it


----------



## LMPS (May 12, 2012)

Final three ton in the basement today in under two hours.  That makes 6 ton total, 3 PWI, 2 MWP softies, 2 MWP blend.  Plus half a ton left so far from this year (still burning so we will see what it ends up at).  Here is a pic of my ramp and the pellets.


----------



## Defiant (May 12, 2012)

Nicely done LMPS, maybe you should market that ramp


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 12, 2012)

Looks like you lucked out, they mistakenly put a couple of nice tires in there!


----------



## St_Earl (May 13, 2012)

looks like he's getting a bad radiation into the basement too.

from the looks of those trees turning all green, it must be dangerous.


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 13, 2012)

holy crap!  now i know how Joe (defiant)  got so strong LOL. i still cannot grasp for the life of me the advantages of pellet stoves (im really trying to, but at every turn i keep hitting roadblocks like this that show disadvantage after disadvantage).


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 13, 2012)

doug crane said:


> holy crap! now i know how Joe got so damb strong LOL. Not that i burn wood all that much but at least i can store it outside without the fear of these 10 trillion lil' sponges touching a drop of water. I just dont get it.... i still cannot grasp for the life of me the advantages of pellet stoves (im really trying to, but at every turn i keep hitting roadblocks like this that show disadvantage after disadvantage).


 
Have to have an IQ above 7 to understand!


----------



## smoke show (May 13, 2012)

doug crane said:


> i still cannot grasp for the life of me the advantages of pellet stoves (im really trying to, but at every turn i keep hitting roadblocks like this that show disadvantage after disadvantage).


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=advantages+of+pellet+stoves


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 13, 2012)

smoke show said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=advantages of pellet stoves


 
I edited my post down a little bit so as not to upset Eatonpcat, @ smokeshow... TY for reducing it so an older adult can understand some of my slang.

 *advantages*

#1 1 can buy small amounts of bags as needed and/or bags make it easier to move/store  (I think its easier to have a truck dump down a shoot into your storage bin since its done in 3 minutes and requires zero lifting), or id rather have my cords of wood stacked N racked outside my door in their storage spot since its part of the cost of the cords in most cases)

#2 Because the fire is contained in a heat box inside the unit, there is a minimum of smoke, which lessens the smell in your home and prevents the outside of the unit from heating up.  (an airtight stove is an airtight stove so unless somebody is using a non-airtight stove or has an improper draft the smells are the same "airtight is airtight", as far as the comments about "the unit NOT heating up", i believe id call that a HUGE disadvantage! hahaha

#3 Pellets create considerably less ash than firewood, giving off less creosote and better =for the environment  (might be the first real advantage ive heard, but i do not know how pellets are made and processed so i cant say if its better for the environment if it requires a factory using gobs of electricity and natural gas, chemicals and plastics,etc. to to make, bag and process these (I think maybe a chainsaw and dump truck is better for the environment!) 

 *OK, so these are the main advantages above, now ill list a few of the disadvantages below...*

#1 a pellet stove cannot produce as much heat as a conventional stove because of its limited firebox size.

#2 a pellet stove requires electricity to run its fans and motors and without it your still a dependent energy monger

#3 a pellet stove requires incredibly accurate drafting on many levels from the air induction to grate to the exhaust at the top of chimney pipe and one little error in all these air/draft routes creates a miserable non functioning, non efficient stove (therefor painstaking weekly cleanings into all these little areas where the fines build up and at each joint/bend in the pipe are mandatory by most owners manuals... so be ready to shut your heat source OFF often!)

#4 because of the addition of electricity and motors and fans into the harshness of a wood-burning stove environment, the reliability is less and maintenance is much more.... from feed screws to linkages to digital control panels to air feed fans you will surly be fixing/repairing, buying parts or doing something of these sorts each couple years you use it (unless of course you just fire it up at xmass for a night or two of ambiance and pretend your a real "lumberjack guy" and then use your oil)

#5 because you cant store pellets outside and because its sealed in chemical plastic bags (because the manufactures cant store in weather either), you must deal with these one by one by hand and take up a large amount of space in your home (your back will surly get stronger though and maybe you can cancel that gym membership).

*We all have our own opinions as to what best suits our needs and cant say that Ive attempted using a pellet stove year after year as a heat source, I do think at some point when im able i will get down to brass tacks and try a Harman (since that's the best one Ive tested thus far).*


----------



## LMPS (May 13, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Looks like you lucked out, they mistakenly put a couple of nice tires in there!


 
The four winter tires cost as much as two tons of pellets, wish they could find a way to make tires out of pellets.


----------



## LMPS (May 13, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Nicely done LMPS, maybe you should market that ramp


 
Great, idea how much do you think I would have to PAY people to take them.....


----------



## LMPS (May 13, 2012)

Thought we were talking about how to move pellets into the basement  not about if one should get a pellet stove or not


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 13, 2012)

LMPS said:


> Thought we were talking about how to move pellets into the basement not about if one should get a pellet stove or not


 
we were until eaton hauled off and told me my IQ is that of a 7 year old, so i then tryed to explain it a little more in depth for him (a mod can certainly copy paste my post into its own thread titled "advantages & disadvantages of pellet stoves)... I will leave it to a mod to make that decision.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 13, 2012)

doug crane said:


> we were until eaton hauled off and told me my IQ is that of a 7 year old, so i then tryed to explain it a little more in depth for him (a mod can certainly copy paste my post into its own thread titled "advantages & disadvantages of pellet stoves)... I will leave it to a mod to make that decision.


 

You do know I was kidding , But thanks for the thesis (wood stove vs. pellet stove) anyway!


----------



## fossil (May 13, 2012)

Doug, you've come onto the pellet stove forum into a thread discussing pellet movement/storage, hijacked it and turned it into yet another pellet vs. cordwood discussion.  Have you any idea how many times that's been discussed around here?  At this point, the vast majority of members have made their choices, and you're not going to change anyone's mind...so what's the point?  Why not excuse yourself and let the pellet pigs go back to their original topic?  Rick


----------

